# Black Warrior



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Any reports ?


----------



## RF2 (May 6, 2008)

I was told the Open was a delayed double...throw a long bird (that retired), run a blind behind the flyer station, shoot the flyer, then pick up both marks. Didn't get a report on how the dogs were running.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Durn ...That sounds kinda kinky !! 

Congrats Bobby Lane and Chief winning Derby


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

I think that makes 33 pts with I believe 4 or 5 trials left. He is 15/17 on trials entered and has finished or placed with three different handlers.


----------



## RF2 (May 6, 2008)

Anyone have the derby results or open callbacks?


----------



## Fast Woody (Apr 13, 2004)

1st Bobby lane
2nd Alan pleasant
3rd Lacey Danny lutttel
4th Cisco Danny luttrell
Jam Gus Henry ragle

1st 3 rd 4 th jam were all grady pups


----------



## Bill (Mar 1, 2008)

Open called 39 back, sorry I don't have numbers.


----------



## Trykon (Oct 22, 2007)

Any info on the Q?


----------



## RF2 (May 6, 2008)

Trykon said:


> Any info on the Q?


Nine dogs to the water...

5, 7, 9, 11, 16, 18, 21, 22, 24

I was told the blind is run with the guns out; then a big triple with the long memory bird under the arc of the go bird. Running the pond across from the warden's house.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Go head Dink !


----------



## RF2 (May 6, 2008)

Jay Dufour said:


> Go head Dink !


Gotta root for my girl! Go Sam!


----------



## RF2 (May 6, 2008)

Q results:

1st - 7
2nd - 16
3rd - 5
4th - 9
RJ - 11
J - 22


----------



## George C. Tull (Aug 25, 2006)

BIG congrats on the 2nd in the Q for Sam!! You've done a great job with that girl Allan!


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Congrats Dink on Begniet's JAM


----------



## RF2 (May 6, 2008)

Any info on the AM?


----------



## bcollins (Nov 14, 2007)

Play it Again Sam with 2nd Congrats Allen


----------



## Bill (Mar 1, 2008)

Anyone have Open call backs?


----------



## Jim Pickering (Sep 17, 2004)

Bill said:


> Anyone have Open call backs?


Open - 14 dogs back to water marks.

8, 12, 17, 28, 29, 33, 39, 51, 56, 62, 64, 71, 72, & 76 - - Rotation 18

Amateur - 29 dogs back to second series (first series was combined land triple marks and blind)

1, 2, 3, 10, 14, 15, 18, 20, 23, 24, 25, 27, 28, 30, 32, 33, 35, 36, 39, 41, 43, 44, 50, 51, 53, 54, 56 & 57 - - Rotation 57


----------



## SummitLabs (May 5, 2009)

Congrats to Allen for Sam's 2nd in the Qual!!!! 

Also congrats to Danny for the Derby 3rd with my Lacey girl and 4th with Cisco, and to Henry for a jam with Gus!!!! 

Way to go guys, great job!!!


----------



## Roger Perry (Nov 6, 2003)

Jim Pickering said:


> Open - 14 dogs back to water marks.
> 
> 8, 12, 17, 28, 29, 33, 39, 51, 56, 62, 64, 71, 72, & 76 - - Rotation 18
> 
> ...


Are they having another land blind or do they go to water blind as first series had a blind in it?


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Roger Perry said:


> Are they having another land blind or do they go to water blind as first series had a blind in it?


*Water blind with a dry pop.

Aaron*


----------



## OlgaA (Jul 3, 2008)

Just found out that Bluegoose's Passion For Jazz "Louie" WON the Amateur. 
Congrats Louie and Mark. We are so proud of you!!!!

Russ and Olga


----------



## Bill (Mar 1, 2008)

congrats Mark&Louie!

Other placements?? Open? Amateur ?


----------



## jazztime (Mar 3, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS TO MARK AND LOUIE!!!!! We are so proud of you and hope to see you BOTH in Ronan this summer.

Larry and Anna and the Jazztime Boys


----------



## Canman (Jan 24, 2003)

Congrats to Bobby Davidson, John Thomas, and Alan Pleasant on Cane winning the Open, which gives him his FC. Nice to see two brothers win the open in back-to-back weekends.


----------



## Lab4me (Sep 25, 2009)

FC Cane ! Congrats Bobby, John, and Alan


----------



## TJ Shanahan (Dec 14, 2007)

Any other placement details in the Open?


----------



## Ragin Storm Retrievers (Jan 9, 2006)

I know that Alan Pleasant also got an Open 2nd with FC Bluenorth's Davey Crockett and Paul Sletten Got 3rd but not sure what dog. Other than that I'm not sure about other placements. I would also like to say a HUGE THANK YOU for the work that Alan & Gwen Pleasant have done with Cane. You guys are awesome and there is not a harder working pro out there. Also like to say Congrats to my co-owner John Thomas. And last but not least a big Thank You to Jim Van Engen and RSK for Cane's early work.


----------



## TJ Shanahan (Dec 14, 2007)

Details I've heard so far, Open finished as follows:

1st - AFC Ragin Eye of the Storm
2nd - FC Bluenorth's Davey Crockett
3rd - FC AFC Mercy Mercy Mercy Me
4th - NFC AFC Hunter Runs Boo Boo
Res. Jam - FC AFC Lake Country Sunshine


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Mark and Suzanne - Congrats!! A first in the Amateur is certainly worth a celebration!!


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Congrats all !


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Does anyone have all of the AM placements? I keep looking on Entry Express but it has not been updated.

Thank you


----------



## The Snows (Jul 19, 2004)

Updated now!


----------



## Kyle B (May 5, 2005)

Gwen Jones said:


> Does anyone have all of the AM placements? I keep looking on Entry Express but it has not been updated.
> 
> Thank you


Lady, you are looking in the wrong place! Here's a little help:


Amateur All-Age - Saturday - 58 Entries Judges: Tommy Fairchild & Tripp Smith
53 Bluegoose's Passion for Jazz Mark and Suzanne Medford Mark Medford 1st 
14 NFTCH-AFTCH Oakridgertvr Going all the Way Lorraine Hare Lorne Langevin-Lorraine Hare 2nd 
33 FC AFC Dixie City Jam II Sara & William Goldstein Bill Goldstein 3rd 
52 AFC KPR's Wet Willie Jim & Kathy Pickering Jim Pickering 4th 
43 FC AFC Lanes Lets Get Ready to Rumble Bobby Lane Bobby Lane Res. Jam 
10 Day's End Thunder Jon Sims Jon Sims Jam 
23 Wasatch's Blackhorse Redhot Jim & Kathy Pickering Jim Pickering Jam 
27 FC Waterdogs Shock and Awe John and Mary Stracka John Stracka Jam 
30 AFC Sonmar's Zipper George Free George Free Jam 
35 Pleasant River Sea Duck John & Anne Marshall Anne Marshall Jam 
44 Greenheads Magnetic Resonance Jason Fleming Jason Fleming Jam 
56 Malk's Fishing Frenzy Kyle Broussard Kyle Broussard Jam


----------



## Chad Wilson (Feb 5, 2003)

Thank you to everyone for help making it a great weekend in spite of the super wet conditions on Friday. Special thanks to State Lands and Forever Wild

Thanks to our judges; Bubba and Jason, Henry and Danny, Tripp and Tommy and Jim and Jon.

Marshalls and Helpers: Pam, Butch, Dave and Marty K, Jim Pickering, Paul Sletten, Sandy Moody

SHooters; Bill Billups, Steven Masley, Tommy Fairchild, Lewis Carnes, Lorne Langevin and Charlie Moody...

Surely I'm Forgetting someone...but thanks to all. See you in October

Chad


----------

